# la music



## did291 (Jun 30, 2009)

Bad place to order from.
order some stuff the 20 june , they charge right away , and i am still waiting
Try to talk to them on the phone , i got one dude in the store room , he got the stuff, tell me he will send it , but never ask my name , never ask order number and close the line.............if i get my stuff or if i don't, i will never order from them again .Good thing i order using CC , i may get my money back, maybe.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Did you expect to be paying later? I've never heard of a store that will charge you only when you get what you purchased, Unless it's a C.O.D.

What's the shipping time posted on the website? How far does the stuff have to travel?


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm fairly suspicious about dealing with them. Their website seems to be unavailable about half the time I try to log into it.


----------



## Alistair6 (Jul 9, 2007)

not sure about their online stuff as they are only about 25 mins from me so i hit up the store every so often when in the area. Its loaded with stuff and I know they sell a fair amount online, they are always helpful when im in.. cant complain


----------



## did291 (Jun 30, 2009)

Budda said:


> Did you expect to be paying later? I've never heard of a store that will charge you only when you get what you purchased, Unless it's a C.O.D.
> 
> What's the shipping time posted on the website? How far does the stuff have to travel?


I order from stewmac , and lmii and others and they ALWAYS charge at shipping time, but now nothing has been ship and i am still charge.Usually ,when i go shopping , i pay when i leave the store, no....

I could live with that, but i phone in and got no answer and a brush off. 
I did order a nova delay about 9 month ago , and got it no problem , it was here in 4 days.

Will phone them Today again. Should maybe get things moving


----------



## twoonie2 (Jan 19, 2008)

I've always had good luck ordering from them.. usually have the item the next day. (but everything i've always ordered has been in stock.. if for some reason it isn't I don't order it.. i've heard a lot of back order nightmares)


----------



## Younggun (Jul 2, 2008)

I've never had a problem with LA Music. Service has always been first class with excellent delivery times. I always ask if the item is in stock before I buy though.


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

What makes me laugh about LA Music is how often the sale price is HIGHER than the list price

For example
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=3062

List Price: $2399
Sale Price: $2675.29!!! 

Does anyone do any QA on the site?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I've only had one transaction with them and it was flawless. Excellent packing job too.

Matt


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

> http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?sz...oduct&PID=3062


geez, an Epiphone Elitist for $2700.00?? I paid less than that for my 08' Gibson 335 last year - what the hell?


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Patience grasshopper..


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

Good store and yes loaded.
I think one of their two stores is dedicated to online business.

Anyone ordered from Stevesmusic website?
They ship from montreal.


----------



## sgiven (Jul 31, 2007)

I had problems with them. I bought some pickups that were in stock and still had to wait two months. After I called them, they said there was a problem with my credit card (that they'd discovered weeks earlier) and I had to sign something and fax it back to them. 
I'd never had to do this with my credit card before. It would have been nice if they had bothered to tell me there was a problem instead of just waiting for me to call and complain. 
Anyway, long story short, I was sick of waiting so I drove down to the store, paid in person and got my pickups. I haven't been back and I probably won't.
Just as a comparison, I ordered some parts from Allparts (in TEXAS) the same day I did the LAmusic order and they arrived as ordered three days later.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Reports on this forum in the past indicate they do not have stellar online service at times.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...i've been there several times over the years...very shady people

pros...they sell music books cheap

cons...they stare alot...as you move from one room to the next the owner
actually leaves the store to stare at customers through the glass from
the street...kinda creepy
...they all look alike...father and sons...kinda freaky...clones...???...
...sons refer to their dad in the third person...ie)...carlos is out of the 
country and can't be reached...we don't know how to reach him...
...they severely lowball any trade-ins
...they are not fender or gibson dealers...yet have tons of their stock
which is rumoured to enter canada thru sam ash music
...they play games on returns...claiming that the owner is out of town 
or out of the country and that nobody in the store has access to 
the store account...and that they are not "equipped" to issue 
refunds...only instore credit...once your money enters the store
it never leaves

don't shop there...you'll regret it...seriously...


----------



## RAW1 (Oct 15, 2008)

I can 2nd Hendrix's comments.Maybe the worst shopping experience in my life time.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

I put a deposit on a guitar at LA and 8 months later it arrived. My receipt was almost faded entirely away. I didn't like the guitar so I used my deposit on a Rocktron talk-box. I also faked them out on a 2X12 cab. You gotta take these guitar stores for what they are. They all have a weird vibe to them. I like selection, and the only way I was gonna get a talk-box in Canada was with them. LA has a pretty good selection on the premises. I won't order anything again from them but I like a store that has lots of good gear. In these parts thats kinda rare.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

The moral of the story is:
1) Always shop in person.
2) Make sure the item is what you desire.
3) Don't trade-in for peanuts.
4) They only want your cash.
etc.........


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

True that!


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

jimihendrix said:


> hey there...i've been there several times over the years...very shady people
> 
> pros...they sell music books cheap
> 
> ...


I have noticed that and felt it.
But I dont hold it against them.

Once I got a korg tuner and paid with cash. They would not give me a receipt. I insisted. In the end they gave me a receipt which just said I paid $25 and nothing about what I bough , price, tax.....


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Jaggery said:


> I have noticed that and felt it.
> But I dont hold it against them.
> 
> Once I got a korg tuner and paid with cash. They would not give me a receipt. I insisted. In the end they gave me a receipt which just said I paid $25 and nothing about what I bough , price, tax.....


Huh? I'll run right over there...


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

oops...how could i forget the incident with their return policy/receipts...

upon purchase of a marshall 1974x on a thursday...and enquiring about a return policy...they pointed to a tiny sign taped to the cash register stating "7 day return policy"...they had written "5 year factory warranty from marshall" in ink from a pen on the receipt...said they couldn't find the included footswitch...i found it myself after a long search of the store..

took the amp home...sounded brittle...noticed many dings where the footswitch jack was...speaker mounting foam fell apart...couple of parts looked changed out...used/rental amp...???...sold as new...serial number indicated amp was made in 2004...

tried to return amp saturday...was asked to see the receipt...they took mine with the "full warranty" written on it and gave me a different receipt...no warranty...they said the amp was five years old and that marshall doesn't honour them after three...wtf...???...the amp was 2 days old in my mind...sold as new...

they proceeded to tell me that the guy that issues refunds was out of the country and couldn't be reached...didn't know when he'd be back...had no way of contacting him...that nobody has access to the store's bank account...that i should come back in a week...

um...that would put me past the 7 day return policy...besides...they had no way of contacting their very own father...???...nobody could access the store's bank account...???....wtf...???...

they said...look around the store for something of equal value...checked out a couple of gibson les pauls...orange peel paint jobs...loose pickups...factory seconds...???...sold as first quality...no thanks...

ended up selling the amp at a consignment store at a great loss...

like i said before...once your money enters la music...it never leaves...i hope their greed and poor customer relations comes back to bite them on the a**...until then...i strongly suggest not shopping there...


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

jimihendrix said:


> um...that would put me past the 7 day return policy...besides...they had no way of contacting their very own father...???...nobody could access the store's bank account...???....wtf...???...
> 
> they said...look around the store for something of equal value...checked out a couple of gibson les pauls...orange peel paint jobs...loose pickups...factory seconds...???...sold as first quality...no thanks...
> 
> ended up selling the amp at a consignment store at a great loss...


Unfortunate that you went that route (or felt that was the route that you had to go). I would have had them write me a note with the date on it accepting the return and had the refund dealt with when the 'bank account guru' came back. I'm sure that Marshall wouldn't like to hear that is what they are doing in their business but now it would end up being treated more like 'hearsay'.


----------



## Oakvillain (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't believe LA Music deals with the manufacturers. They buy their stuff in the US off "distributors" and sell them here. So if you think you're getting a factory warranty on *anything *there....think again!

Buyer beware. Do your research and know with whom you are dealing!

I know you guys know that but it's worth repeating. Play safe!


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

Oakvillain said:


> I don't believe LA Music deals with the manufacturers. They buy their stuff in the US off "distributors" and sell them here. So if you think you're getting a factory warranty on *anything *there....think again!
> 
> Buyer beware. Do your research and know with whom you are dealing!
> 
> I know you guys know that but it's worth repeating. Play safe!


How do they do that?

Arent their local ditributors and US Distributors would be prohibited from dealing with them?

They have a LOT of stuff in stock for this to go unnoticed by local competing stores...?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Jaggery said:


> I have noticed that and felt it.
> But I dont hold it against them.
> 
> Once I got a korg tuner and paid with cash. *They would not give me a receipt*. I insisted. In the end they gave me a receipt which just said I paid $25 and nothing about what I bough , price, tax.....


I believe this is out rightly illegal, at least in Ontario. In Ontario the receipt has to be actually refused to be not given unless the media badly mislead everyone over the past 20 years :O and all the grumbles when I put out my hand to dime store clerks have been for naught on their behalves :O

To me, if I was to write a book, a work of fiction or science fiction (I prefer SciFi and Fantasy over Fiction) and have some money crimes happen, one of the ways I would envision doing it would be; selling merch and not tracking it cleanly so that a price cannot be fixed to an item and not recording the items so their pedigree cannot be followed back the source. It would make for a nice slow way to launder funds or set up some tax evasion. A good way to bury or redirect money is to fail to document it, or obfuscate it in this manner.


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

Budda said:


> Did you expect to be paying later? I've never heard of a store that will charge you only when you get what you purchased, Unless it's a C.O.D.
> 
> What's the shipping time posted on the website? How far does the stuff have to travel?


Good shops do The 12fret only applies the charge to C.C. the day they ship.


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

Jaggery said:


> Anyone ordered from Stevesmusic website?
> They ship from montreal.


Anyone?

I dont want to be stuck with a shop in another province.
They have some good prices.

At least with LA music , I can go down to the shop (and peek in).


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Steve's is top notch. 
La Music is like watching a Horror Movie & U R the victim.
Guitar shopping should be FUN. 
Pay Cash & haggle a better price.
When in doubt..don't do it. sdsre


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Anyone have any experiance with Axe Music out west?


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I've only ordered from Axe twice over the past few years but I've had no problems with them. The orders were shipped right away and in both cases I had the items at my door within a week.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

hmmm...I've shopped there in person many times and havent noticed anything out of the ordinary. Some of things you guys describe have me concerned though.  Prob wont change anything on a regular basis, but something I'd consider if I was making a major high value purchase I'd prob check L&M first now, just for reassurance.
I usually shop used anyways though.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I have been there many times and have not noticed anything weird, the guys know me a bit so maybe that helps..don't know..


Always good to shop around but just as improtant to build a relationship with a shop.

Bev


----------



## theelectic (Mar 11, 2006)

Tarl said:


> Anyone have any experiance with Axe Music out west?


I've bought a bass, a case, a couple of pedals, a mixer, and a computer recording card from them, all separate shipments over the years. Never had any issues whatsoever. They even price matched the bass when I found a lower price elsewhere.


----------



## 6string (Feb 2, 2009)

danbo said:


> Patience grasshopper..



You mean grass-shopper


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...found an interesting web page statement from the bbb rating lamusic as an "f"...

http://www.bbb.org/kitchener/busine...ts-dealers/la-music-in-mississauga-on-1090695

i bet there are uncounted customers like myself that shoulda filed reports but didn't pursue them...


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

jimihendrix said:


> hey there...found an interesting web page statement from the bbb rating lamusic as an "f"...
> 
> http://www.bbb.org/kitchener/busine...ts-dealers/la-music-in-mississauga-on-1090695
> 
> i bet there are uncounted customers like myself that shoulda filed reports but didn't pursue them...


Wow.

That's what I call conclusive evidence. Too bad BBB didn't display all of the pertinent info.


----------



## infinitemonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

I tried to buy a few small items from them online to try them out. It didn't go well. 

I went through the checkout and paid with PayPal, which turned out to be a good thing. A month passed and I didn't hear anything from them, despite several emails. They didn't respond to any of them.

I got fed up and filed a PayPal dispute, at which point they were suddenly eager to communicate. They eventually conceded that they didn't have one of the items (a simple Levy's strap) in stock, even though it was listed as in stock on their webpage when I bought it. They also admitted that they had no idea when it would be in stock, if ever. They asked me to drop the PayPal dispute and said they'd give me a refund. I told them I'd drop the dispute when I had my refund in hand. After a few more days, they finally gave me my money back.

I haven't gone back to their site since.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

I bought a few guitars and amps from LA. Now I know better and I won't go back there. Mike - the owner's son - is a complete idiot. One time I went in, they had a '58 Gibson Les Paul reissue (R8) for $3,100, a few guitars down was a '56 Gibson Les Paul reissue (R6) for $4,500. R6s are typically gold tops but this one has a plain top burst finish. I asked Mike why there was such a price difference and he said "because that one is Custom Shop." I said "huh?" Again, "because that one is Custom Shop." What a retard, they're both Custom Shop, they're both built at the same place, by the same people. The only difference is one has P-90s, the other has humbuckers...otherwise, exactly the same guitars. Another time, I went in there looking to buy a Fender Tele Deluxe. This was just after the price increase a few months ago. I asked him if he had any still in the box. He checked his inventory and found three in the basement. I asked him to bring them up because I was going to by one. So, he sends one of his guys down to get them. 

While waiting, we talked a bit about pricing. He tells me he can't budge on the price, $1,600. I remind him of the amount of money I've spent in that store. Then he changes his mind and says "well, I can offer you 5% off on a cash deal." I then tell him I can get the same guitar at L&M for $1,250. He says that's the best he can do. By now, his employee has brought the three boxes up. I say "thanks Mike, I'm buying one, just not from you." As I walk out, I pass those three boxes and Mike says "Tim, here are the guitars, do you want to look at them?" I just look at him for a few seconds. I must have had a confused look on my face because I was puzzled by his stupidity. "Mike, why would I buy one off of you for close to $1,600 when I can get one from L&M for $1,250?" I just turned around and walked out. Talk about being dense.

Like I said, what a retard.



Tarl said:


> Anyone have any experiance with Axe Music out west?


I've only bought an amp from them, a Blackheart Little Giant. Cost me $475 to have it shipped to my door. LA has the same amp on their website for $550 + tax.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*La*

I have never bought there and from reading this post never will. What a way to run a busniess.
I guess if you buy and get a decent price and are satisfied with the item then all is well.
Things seem to go wrong when you need a refund, or repair done at this store.
7 day return policy..doesn't seem to be worth the paper its wrote on.

If i owned a business i would try and do my best to make sure the customer is satisfied.. i know you can't please everybody, but this La Music doesn't seem to be even trying.
Rick


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Mario is the "King of the One-Timers".
They screw everybody once & don't care if they ever come back..


----------



## sgiven (Jul 31, 2007)

danbo said:


> Mario is the "King of the One-Timers".
> They screw everybody once & don't care if they ever come back..


I agree

I don't own a music store, but it seems to me that in this business, repeat regular customers and building a good reputation are what keeps a store going.


----------



## Ricardo (Jun 21, 2009)

Tarl said:


> Anyone have any experiance with Axe Music out west?


Axe Music is EXCELLENT. I ordered a Super Champ XD and 10 packs of strings from them and everything came on Thursday. It took a week to deliver and it was packed nicely. Good service! I might add, their prices on some stuff is a lot cheaper than other stores. I bought my Super Champ XD amp for 355 and taxes, while at Long and Mcquade it costs $420 plus taxes, so a big bargain on some stuff.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

^ That amp is also $355 at L&M now. 
Price increases are almost instantaneous. Price decreases take time...

I wanted to, and almost did buy a Super Champ.
Great little amps, how do you like it?


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

Jaggery said:


> Good store and yes loaded.
> I think one of their two stores is dedicated to online business.
> 
> Anyone ordered from Stevesmusic website?
> They ship from montreal.


I did with no problem.


----------



## Wolfpack (Jul 30, 2009)

What an absolute nightmare this has been.

I recently discovered the horror that is LA Music CA.

Last year I decided I wanted to get back into bass ( the last time I owned one was when I was 17 in the early 90s ) and so after some searching for ESP, I discovered some posts about la music and good prices, so I kept them bookmarked and they looked ( key word ) like the right place to buy from.

So a little over 3 weeks ago I decided to purchase a bass from them that was clearly marked as in stock, I paid through the online store, and was given an automated receipt from them not long after.

1 week passed and I sent them an email ( their website clearly states that they will contact you if there is any order problems ) I received no reply to the email.

So I decided to call last week, many times in fact.

Call 1: Hi can you tell me what the status is on my order ? 

What is you're order number ? xxx

Oh that has not cleared yet ( thought hmm funny it's cleared np I knew this was fishy ) but as soon as it does we will ship you're order.

Call 2: Hi my payment cleared a long time ago, why has my order not shipped ?

What did you order ? xxx item

Oh we don't have that in stock we had to order it....ok...well do you want my order number etc ?

Sure hang on ( wait about 30 seconds their phone goes dead ).

Call 3: I call back yea why did you hang up on me ? 

Oh the phone went dead ( uh hu ) so what is the status on my order ? oh it's going to take 2 weeks.

What ? you clearly said it was in stock "would you like to cancel it ?"

Yes 

Ok we will refund you

When ? 

Today

Call 4: Hi why have I not been refunded when you said you would last night ? do you even have the power to refund me ? 

No

Ok who can I speak to in order to get this resolved

Mike

So I call back just before they close 

*some girl* is sam there ? no he is not in today

I was just speaking to him

She runs off to go get him, sam why has my refund ( he emailed me an automated think saying my order has been sent to accounting for a refund ).

I don't have the power to refund you

Ok well I want my money back as promised, I want to speak to you're manager.

So they ping pong me over to some guy in audio and he says I don't even know why they sent you to me, well neither do I it's not my job.

So he says they will fix it right away.

Here it is 3 days later I still have not been giving my refund.

Any suggestions where to go from here guys ? they have $800 of my money and I have email proof of them sending me the update over the refund, but have not completed this yet.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

tell them your dad/brother/best friend works for revenue canada. maybe that might spur some action


----------



## infinitemonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

Wolfpack said:


> Any suggestions where to go from here guys ? they have $800 of my money and I have email proof of them sending me the update over the refund, but have not completed this yet.


Go through your credit card company. Request a chargeback based on non-fulfillment of the order.

I had similar problems with them and got no action whatsoever until I filed a dispute with PayPal. Had I not done that, there is no question in my mind that they would never have refunded my money. Contact your credit card company right away. Don't even bother trying to talk to LA Music any more. It's clear they're just dicking you around.


----------



## Wolfpack (Jul 30, 2009)

K

I have been pretty fair and reasonable about this, I have escalated it to a pay pal claim, if that does not work I will be reporting this to the fraud squad.

Looking at the BBB it would seem LA Music is an F rating, which happens to be the lowest rating a store can get.

With viewing this thread and an older one, it would seem I am not the only one here a victim.

What boggles my mind is how a store like this can even continue to exist.

This is by far THE worst store I have dealt with in my entire life, what they are doing is illegal and obviously do not care about their own business or anything else.

Calling them get's you ping ponged around or nowhere, emails do nothing as they do not answer them.

I guess we will see what happens over the next while, what a nightmare.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Wolfpack said:


> K
> 
> I have been pretty fair and reasonable about this, I have escalated it to a pay pal claim, if that does not work I will be reporting this to the fraud squad.
> 
> ...


Take them to small claims court for what you paid + legal fees. Also, call Crimestoppers...They are clearly a bunch of cantankerous arseholes. I remember seeing Ibanez JS 1000's and 1200's listed on their site for $3000+. (hundreds above list). Never got a reply.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

jimihendrix said:


> they stare alot...as you move from one room to the next the owner
> actually leaves the store to stare at customers through the glass from
> the street...kinda creepy
> ...they all look alike...father and sons...kinda freaky...clones...???...
> ...


The aliens walk amongst us. :wave:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Everyone who has had lousy dealings with these guys should report them to the BBB. I think their F rating was based on five complaints +/- with only one resolved. They need their rep documented.


----------



## Wolfpack (Jul 30, 2009)

Yea after reading this thread and the other one, I really wish I had researched them prior to this event.

Sam seems to be one of the kids running it, mike also...there is a female who answers the phone sometimes, interestingly enough none of them ever mentioned anyone called carlos or mario ( who is the supposed owner by these posts ).

Each one claims to be working a certain floor, I'm guessing they are this guys kids or something, and don't have the power to issue refunds ( whoever accounting really is ? ).

It's VERY easy for any store that has pay pal to issue a refund to a customer, luckily I have all emails sent along with my pay pal receipt and their very own automated receipt for my order along with the one that says sent to accounting for refund, which as I said has not been done, they have had plenty of time.

So yes if they do not refund me as promised, say hello to the fraud squad and small claims court mario or whoever you are.

What they are doing is highly illegal.


----------



## Wolfpack (Jul 30, 2009)

Check the date on this, more than enough time to refund me:

7/27/2009 12:42 PM

From: LA Music.ca <[email protected]>

Subject: Order status!

Thank you for visiting LAMUSIC.CA. Your order # "XXXX" has been Pending. If you have any questions regarding this email please contact us at: 1-877-744-6832 or or 905.271.0303.

Thank you! 

SENT TO ACCOUNTING FOR A REFUND


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

I think a good thing to do is to deal with L&M and then bring in a printout of the LA Music price as L&M claim they match prices! Best of both worlds!


----------



## Wolfpack (Jul 30, 2009)

Last time I called L&M they do not sell ESP or BC Rich, hence the reason I ended up ordering from LAm in the first place.

This may have changed but I am pretty sure they don't.

No surprise but they are still showing both as "in stock!" http://lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=16096

Along with probably everything else they claim to have in stock, also note on their TOS that they claim to email/inform you if an item is not in stock, they have done just the opposite of everything in their TOS.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Ah. Fair enough. I guess I was speaking generally. Sorry you have to deal with this crap!


----------



## Wolfpack (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh it's fine and yea you are right I will def keep the price matching in mind, at this point I just want my refund.

This has totally put me off online buying, sadly the only local music store is L&M and all they have is a bolt on ibanez 5 string, which...I personally don't want. Not ragging on other brands or anything, but for what I want to play and the music I am into ( mainly extreme/black metal ) I would prefer an esp bass, especially given the fact a few of them already come with emg pickups.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your issues with LA Music. Online buying is not that bad as you might think after this experience. I have had issues getting stuff online but it's mostly things that don't work that I have to return or they send me the wrong product. For guitar stuff, I've gotten an amp from Boutique Tone which I ordered in the afternoon and got it 2 days later. If I had ordered it earlier in the day I would've gotten it the next day. Also, if you want to get an Ibanez you could try Fleet Pro Sound. I deal with them locally and gotten good service from them, specially with stuff that they don't have in stock and have to order.

Boutique Tone

Fleet Pro Sound


----------



## Wolfpack (Jul 30, 2009)

I've seen BT before the other place I checked out, both look like nice sites it's just do they sell ESP and the ones I am looking for ?

1 I mainly want 5 string

2 I want emg pickups and neck thru

3 ( yes yes I know ) I want an evil looking/metal oriented body.

The only ibanez I can think of that even comes close to this ( and it's only minor ) is the btb 305, which they do sell at L&M but like I said it's not neck thru, pretty sure it has bartolini pickups ( which means I would have to gut them and get emg right and rewire the damn things ), along with the color being pretty meh.

Sadly my local music store ( mean axe ) just closed, and they never got back to me when I called about asking them if they could get the f255f even though they had my number and email.

I suppose there is steves downtown, there seems to be a dealer in couburg that sells esp, other than that I dunno who else sells esp from scar-belville, im more or less on the outskirts of the east end of TO, which makes getting out to the west kinda horrible, downtown I can handle but driving through TO and beyond is just a huge waste of time and gas, especially if steves does not even have what I want.

I checked ebay and all they have is 4 strings and not the models I want. seems like there is some unseen force that just does not want me to get what I want ORZ


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

jimihendrix said:


> ...once your money enters the store
> it never leaves
> 
> ...


hey there...this is from my previous post...


----------



## theelectic (Mar 11, 2006)

If you know exactly which model you want, I'd order it from Axe Music. Bought an ESP bass from them with no issues whatsoever. Free shipping, no PST, accurate stock indicator online - and if you have any doubts, just give them a call, they might even pricematch if you find a lower price elsewhere. They were also Canada's ESP Dealer of the Year either this year or last. Here are all of their ESP 5-6 strings:

http://www.axemusic.com/prodtype.as...=cat&strKeywords=&manf=esp&strSearchCriteria=


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

infinitemonkey said:


> Go through your credit card company. Request a chargeback based on non-fulfillment of the order.
> 
> I had similar problems with them and got no action whatsoever until I filed a dispute with PayPal. Had I not done that, there is no question in my mind that they would never have refunded my money. Contact your credit card company right away. Don't even bother trying to talk to LA Music any more. It's clear they're just dicking you around.


+ 1 .

This is absolutely the best way to go here.


----------



## Wolfpack (Jul 30, 2009)

Minor update, obviously LA Music has not got back to me or refunded me, however...

It looks like something else/new is up.

Anyone taking a look at their website will notice they have done a major overhaul, including updating what seems to be their entire "in stock" listings.

It would seem they no longer take pay pal, also I think anyone reading their faq page will have a good chuckle.

Secondly I can no longer log in, because it seems you have to reregister ( old page was a created name and pass new one is email and obviously new pass ), this means anyone using their website in the last month or more cannot even check the status of their order.

Do not let the new slicker more fluid flowing website fool you, these guys are corrupt/crooks to the bone.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

they also don't show any fender guitars...they are not a dealer...yet they have tons of them hanging on the walls...

their gibson stocks seemed to have dwindled too on their website...yet...in person...their walls are lined with gibsons...

perhaps this post has found its way back to them...they seem to be "cleaning up" their inventory...in case the big guitar companies check in on them...


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

jimihendrix said:


> they also don't show any fender guitars...they are not a dealer...yet they have tons of them hanging on the walls...
> 
> their gibson stocks seemed to have dwindled too on their website...yet...in person...their walls are lined with gibsons...
> 
> perhaps this post has found its way back to them...they seem to be "cleaning up" their inventory...in case the big guitar companies check in on them...


Did I not just recently read where Gibson has a "report unauthorised sellers"?

Did I not also just recently read in another thread a person commenting on how LA's prices were in fact higher overall than other retailers, I think the comparison had an item 1300 or so difference in price.

I am willing to bet the reason for so much humming over warranties is because they are re-selling items from other stores and not from distributors or dealers or other authorised sources.

Beginning to look a lot like a duck if you ask me. You know, if anyone's hairs are feeling really prickled in how they were treated by this F rated store, you could even talk to Revenue Canada and express your feelings on things like not having the TAX show on the receipts you get from these people. Only suggesting 9kkhhd

And if they are no longer associated with Pay Pal a dispute through Pay Pal may mean as much as used tp at this point. I would go direct to your CC companey.


----------



## Wolfpack (Jul 30, 2009)

I guess time will tell


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Revenue Canada is a good idea, if there screwing the people, they are probably screwing the Government also.

I thought it was strange how they could show all prices for there gear on the internet.
If you look at other dealers, you may see a few prices displayed but they ask you to call for price.
Unlike the USA, Canadian Music web sight are not suppose to list prices., on new products
Rick


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Rick31797 said:


> Unlike the USA, Canadian Music web sight are not suppose to list prices., on new products
> Rick


Long & McQuade online and AXE both have prices on the internet as do others...

I'm not saying that I know that such a rule is false but companies like that don't like to get slapped with fines so if there was a rule against it I have to think that they would be complying.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> Long & McQuade online and AXE both have prices on the internet as do others...
> 
> I'm not saying that I know that such a rule is false but companies like that don't like to get slapped with fines so if there was a rule against it I have to think that they would be complying.


 
I think it has more to do with distributor agreements than anything. Canada is the land of the middleman. If a company has a lock on distribution then it will probably dictate pricing and promotion. Wouldn't want any competition or anything like that to get in the way of a good markup!


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

U go to the USA sights and they have it all there.. You wanna know the price of any gibson , PRS , or Fender Model just click and scroll through all the models with prices.

L&M have a mixed bag of stuff they put on sale, and display prices.They dont seem to be allowed to put "ALL" the guitars in catagories, with prices.
They have a few gibsons with prices, on line but not near as detailed as Music friends.
I just typed in Gretsch guitars, at L&M and nothing comes up, i know they sell them. Music friend. 95 guitars on line with prices.

I know a few small retail stores around my area, and if you wanna sell Gibson the reps tell you what you can have, and where they go in the store, and you better sell the required amount they allow you to have. They even dictate the the price and sale price.

So they probably have there paws on internet sale also..

Axe music isn't very good either, you click on fender guitars and one guitar shows up for 331.00.. you know they have more then one fender guitar in the store.. they just show a selected few of each model.

Rick


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

Rick31797 said:


> U go to the USA sights and they have it all there.. You wanna know the price of any gibson , PRS , or Fender Model just click and scroll through all the models with prices.


It all depends on the agreement with the distributor. Some companies don't allow web sites to post prices because they do per-territory pricing that's out of whack. It can happen in the US as well. Example? See: http://www.springtree.net/catalog/verve-series-2way-powered-floor-monitor-verve-12ma-p-5359.html -- you have to email them to get a price.



> I just typed in Gretsch guitars, at L&M and nothing comes up, i know they sell them. Music friend. 95 guitars on line with prices.


L&M just started selling online what? 4 or 8 weeks ago? They're building up their site. Give it time, I'm sure they'll show up there.



> I know a few small retail stores around my area, and if you wanna sell Gibson the reps tell you what you can have, and where they go in the store, and you better sell the required amount they allow you to have. They even dictate the the price and sale price.


I don't doubt that one bit. Not unlike every GM dealer having to carry a Hummer on their lot.



> So they probably have there paws on internet sale also..


Ab-so-freaking-lutely.


----------



## tvyellow (Aug 15, 2008)

If you're doing an internet purchase just go with Musicians Friend, they have better prices and the ultimate selection. They have this http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/...d-Edition-Wilshire-Electric-Guitar?sku=518527 on sale now, bet you won't find that deal anywhere else.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

From what on read on Musicians friend web sight , they are not allowed to ship certain items acrossed the border. I guess you would have to call to see what they can send.
Rick


----------



## tvyellow (Aug 15, 2008)

The only things I can see that they don't ship, is certain brands of strings. As for everything else, all items say "will ship to Canada" if they're allowed to do so...and that's pretty much their WHOLE inventory. They don't ship to Quebec though. It's really worthwhile to order from them when you can get a decent guitar, like the one that I posted, for under 400 bucks when alll the taxes and shipping are included. An Epi G-400 will run you, what? 450-499 at L&M now...and that's before tax.
They can ship anywhere they want because they are part of a HUGE company that Gibson, Fender etc will do anything for :0) 
Go explore their website and see what they'll ship (almost everything) and how much it costs (a LOT less even with extra costs tacked on)
Oh and by the way, that $700 (Canadian) Gibson Melody Maker that you see up here? They were selling it for $249 US if you called them directly, they might still have the deal on. They had brown Dot Studios for $199 a week ago.


----------



## Wolfpack (Jul 30, 2009)

Update

After escalating it to a claim ( they had till the 12th to respond ) and stating exactly what had happened, I finally received my refund, I have no doubt that if I had not escalated it that I would not have gotten my refund.

At least my stress is gone ( it might not be alot of money to some people but I spent a while saving that and it was all I had to look forward to after losing a friend ) now that I finally have my money back.

Now I face a bit of a new dilemma, and I know this is a bit off topic but if anyone could give me some advice to this I would appreciate it.

1 I am mainly going to be making extreme/black metal and doom type music.

2 I have my heart set on an esp and a 5 string if possible.

3 I have 2 choices here, buy a "pos" guitar and a "decent" bass, along with a keyboard ( this part later ), or buy a higher mid ranged bass.

I have looked at ebay and all that is up ( from people I would buy from at least ) is 4 string neck thru esp models. my local shop which sold esp is now closed, do you guys think having a 4 string bass vs 5 for down tuning would make much of a dif ? I don't know much about it at this point but I do know you get extra notes and some people say it starts to sound like poo with 4 if its tuned down too much.

I could go go to l&m I guess but I just want to make the right choice and am too new to this so I need some input.

Thanks


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Glad you got your refund back.. what a crazy place that should be shut down..
I am not a Bass player but i would think more is better. But i would advise you to just take a moment, and don't get too excited about spending the money, on inpulse.
By the sounds of it you need to make every dollar count, so just take it easy and make sure whatever you buy you will be happy with..
Doesn't L& M have a rent to own policy?? Is it possible to take it home and try out a few basses, and then choose the one that right for you, and have the rent go towards the purchase price..
That may be the way to go>>

Because, once i spent 1400.00 at Steve's on what i thought was a great guitar, then after a few weeks, i noticed things i didn't like about..the honeymoon wore off fast and now i never pick it up..
Money not well spent.
Just some thoughts, hope you get an awesome guitar.
Rick


----------



## antipole (Jun 14, 2009)

Tarl said:


> Anyone have any experiance with Axe Music out west?


I have experience with Axe. Good everything. I will shop there next time when I have the chance.


----------



## Wolfpack (Jul 30, 2009)

I went an ordered an ESP LTD 404, it has emg pickups which was the most important thing to me, it was only 519 and the guy has 100% feedback ( an ebay seller ) he emailed me right away and is giving me a tracking number and has awesome feedback and communication.

It may not be a 5 string, but there is always down the road where I can snag one, I don't think the 4 string is really going to be an issue from what I have been reading.

So I transfered the remaining 280 into my bank and am gonna try and find a guitar at l&m, the epiphone sg look decent for that price range, anything under that is basically squire bullets, and they are around $130 lol so im gonna take a guess and say they are bottom of the line, although I am only looking for a basic guitar to learn and play around on, if I ever get good I can look into something expensive.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

The Squier Bullet is a great little guitar...the neck alone is worth the price of the guitar, and they sound great!

You can't get a better guitar for the price, in my opinion! I much prefer the Bullet to the Affinity.

I love mine.


----------



## Wolfpack (Jul 30, 2009)

Something I did not add, the reason for this was in case they were viewing me, I did not want them having any ammo, and this is only for future ref in case it happens to anyone through online purchases.

I did not respond to the CC replies for the simple reason, I have my PP account linked to my bank account, I paid through an eCheck ( which did clear and had cleared 1 day after I paid and 6 days after it cleared to them as pp sends you this invoice which I still have ), LA Music lied as I said the first time I called when they said "oh it has not cleared" uh hu...all echecks clear at the same time and pp automatically sends both the seller and buyer ( or parties ) that email at the same time.

However as it would seem, even an echeck/bank account payment can be filed as a claim/chargeback through pay pal, I did alot of digging while this thread was going on, it's very difficult to find out solid info over a chargeback and echeck, I am aware a cc can be done even if pp denies it, although in those cases it can seem to take a while longer.

Thanks to everyone for all the input.

And LA Music if you are reading this you're store is garbage if you even want to call what you run a store, it's really just a s**t show, you're employees have the IQ of **********, you guys are a tr00 cancer on humanity.

FU


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't hold back now, let us know how you really feel...... 


Seriously though, thanks for the info, another place to avoid.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Wolfpack said:


> it's really just a s**t show, you're employees have the IQ of **********.


Please, don't insult **********,


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Hmm... interesting. Have almost ordered from them before, maybe not, now.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Think I'll go in there next time I'm in the area and mess with em' real good.kkjuw


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

There is no reason to be treated like that and I don't blame you for getting upset.

Last time I was in there looking around the guys were helpful, don't think all are bad.
Still like the shop but will be careful.

Buyer beware.

Thanks


----------



## randyrhoads (Aug 24, 2009)

This thread is making my head explode! I find this amazing forum and the first thing I read destroys my faith in my favourite music store!!! Oh how sad.

I've been going to L.A. music for about 10 years now, and my older brother has been going there and known that family for about 25 years.

They've always treated us really well. Never suspicious, never rude. They've always let us play whatever we want, take whatever we want off the walls without asking, no trouble, nothing. In fact one time I even asked one of the twins for a screwdriver so I could take the neck off an import guitar to see if the body was a laminate and he gladly let me!

I always thought it was the greatest music store on earth!

But after reading this thread and all these accounts, and seeing the F rating on the BBB, I'm absolutely flabbergasted! I would never in a million years have thought there was such a seedy side to the operation.

I guess I'm going to have to start patronizing another store which sucks since L.A. is much closer to me than any L&M and much closer than Steve's.

I'm absolutely blown away by this.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What is the difference between L.A. Music in Mississauga and L.A. Music Brantford ( http://www.lamusicbrantford.com/Welcome.html )


----------



## Wolfpack (Jul 30, 2009)

@Randy

I understand that each customer is going to have their experience with this store. I originally found out about them through doing a general search for ESP sellers in canada and so I ended up bookmarking them, their older site ( while broken in certain areas ) looked legit to me and while I had never been there in person, figured it would be a pretty professional store, along with being adept at internet sales/orders.

I have no doubts that here has been some who have been to the store in person and had decent experiences, however there IS two threads ( that I know of ) which exist on this forum talking about mainly poor experiences. I was not aware of this store's horrid reputation till I started getting cold feet feelings after my order had been placed, and it seems my experience is very similar ( and probably the most current ) to the other customers, and mainly web sale related.

One thing IS very clear, that when it comes to online sales, LA Music is incompetent and very shady with how they handle customer relations, like the other poster said I have no doubts that I would not have been given my refund unless I had done a chargeback, they don't respond to emails over anything it would seem, their phone support might as well be run by 14 year old's who just dropped some lsd. If you don't know how to handle online sales then you have no business being in that line of sales.

I am not telling anyone to not shop at LA Music, by all means if you have enjoyed shopping there then continue to do so, I however will never ever visit their store or place an online order with them again period, because it really is THE worst retailer I have dealt with in my entire life, and that's special.


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

I just bought a guitar from LA Music, and the experience was a good one. Bought at a great price and delivered on time and in perfect condition. 

So far, they have one in the win column with me. 

But I live in Sudbury, and don't really have any reason to deal with them regularly. 

Don't take this the wrong way, but I'm a little confused by the rationale put forth by a few posters who say THEY'VE had good experiences with LA, but based on what they've seen in this thread, NOW they're going to shop somewhere else. Everyone's experiences are subjective. 

Call me crazy, but I believe good customer service ought to be rewarded with good customer loyalty. Any business is only as good as their last transaction, but until they fail YOU, how in the world is it fair to penalize them?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Skndstry said:


> Call me crazy, but I believe good customer service ought to be rewarded with good customer loyalty. Any business is only as good as their last transaction, but until they fail YOU, how in the world is it fair to penalize them?


hey there...i'd bought several items from them over the years...and should be considered to be a "good customer"...

sure...they are all smiles and pleasant as they take your cash...

the trouble comes when you try to ask for a refund...or cancel your order...

*once your money enters the shop - it never leaves*...should be their logo...

that's when the "fun" begins...


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

Fair enough. So they've obviously failed you, and your complaints are legit. If you don't go back, they've "earned" that too.

Let me be clear - I'm not saying anyone should patronize them if they've received lousy service, just that if you've received good service - before AND after the sale - there's no reason not to go back based on somebody else's subjective experience. 

In fact, I'll be talking to them TODAY about some follow-up on my guitar. 

I walk my talk, so based on that experience, I'll either return to this thread with a different opinion, or I'll be able to continue to say my service was excellent.

I'll let you know.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Skndstry said:


> In fact, I'll be talking to them TODAY about some follow-up on my guitar.


Maybe you can ask them about this F rating (the lowest) from the Better Business Bureau ?

http://www.bbb.org/kitchener/busine...ts-dealers/la-music-in-mississauga-on-1090695


----------



## blingdogg (Feb 26, 2009)

I bought an Ibanez guitar from La Music online store last Christmas. Also a few months earlier I got a VOX Tonelab LE. Both times they were shipped and delivered in a reasonable time and I had no problems at all. Guitar also came setup nicely.

I did order a guitar once from the online store that was supposed to be in stock, then waited several days without getting any confirmation about my order. When I called they said it actually wasn't in stock so I cancelled my order. I would've liked if they had let me know this before I had to call.

So all in all, mostly positive experiences for me.


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> Maybe you can ask them about this F rating (the lowest) from the Better Business Bureau ?
> 
> http://www.bbb.org/kitchener/busine...ts-dealers/la-music-in-mississauga-on-1090695


Seeing as how you went to the BBB website to collect your information, I'll be happy to ask them about their "F" as soon as you tell us all what it takes to get that "F". 

How about I do it for you?

Basically, this "F" rating was earned for not responding to THREE complaints filed with the BBB in the past THREE years. Now, even allowing 100 complaints not reported for every 1 one that is, if you were to juxtapose that number against the volume of transactions that may have taken place in that same 36 month period, I am willing to bet you a $100 guitar that the actual percentage of bad transactions is outweighed by the number of good ones by a VERY significant number, I'd wager in the high to mid-90th percentile. 

Long and McQuade only pulled a C-, and that with only ONE complaint in three years. (And just for fun and smilies - Toys R Us got an "F" too.) 

And remember - there is no organization to which you report good transactions, and even the best forums and message boards are often very skewed. 

So, again, understand - I don't work there, I don't have any stake in the business, and I've only had one transaction with them. 

But it was a good one, so frankly, I couldn't care less if three or even 300 out of several thousand went sideways. It wasn't mine, so all things being equal and fair being fair, I'd shop there again.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

just for sh*ts and giggles...try "returning" your purchase...that's when the horror begins...especially if you've paid cash or debit...

*once your money enters the store - it never leaves* 

that's when their whole attitude changes...

they'll tell you that the guy that issues refunds is "out of the country" and can't be reached...

they'll tell you that no one in the store has access to to company's bank account...

they'll tell you that they are not "equipped" to issue refunds...only exchanges...

they'll tell you to come back in TEN days...their "refund" policy is good for SEVEN...

they'll tell you every excuse in the book that prevents you from being re-united with your hard earned cash...


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Compelling arguments, I'm sure. Heres the BBB status of 3 local stores that I frequent in Ottawa:

Lauzon Music : A
Steves Music: A
Long & McQuade: B

Here are the links to each:

http://www.bbb.org/ottawa/business-reviews/pianos/lauzon-music-centre-ltd-in-ottawa-on-12656

http://www.bbb.org/ottawa/business-...dealers/steves-music-store-in-ottawa-on-14428

http://www.bbb.org/ottawa/business-...s-dealers/long-and-mcquade-in-ottawa-on-20750





Skndstry said:


> Seeing as how you went to the BBB website to collect your information, I'll be happy to ask them about their "F" as soon as you tell us all what it takes to get that "F".
> 
> How about I do it for you?
> 
> ...


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

Just thought I'd share my only purchase return with LA Music... I bought a couple Hercules guitar stands from them. Got 'em home and found one was damaged. Went back to LA Music a couple days later, told them it had a defect - they didn't even pull it out of the box to check just pointed at a stack of the same stands, told me to grab one and I was on my way (didn't even ask to see a receipt). I haven't really purchased much from them - I usually run across the street to the Guitar Shop when I'm ready to buy.

On the other hand, I had a sour experience with LA a few years back when I was looking for a Japanese Epi Elitist LP. Their (insert sarcasm here) lovely website listed it as in stock, went to the store to ask about it and was told the website "stock" only means it is in stock at a warehouse somewhere. Who's warehouse is a whole other story I'll never know as they weren't able to tell me how long it would take to order and it would cost more than the price listed on the website when it finally did arrive... Pretty sure that's when I started buying from the Guitar Shop.

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

They've sure got some questionable pricing.

You can get a Radial BigShot PB1 boost pedal at Steve's in Toronto for $86.99.

Or you can shop at LA and get the same pedal for $159.99!


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Damn, I wish I had seen this thread before ordering my amp from them. I received the amp and 2 hours later it died on me. I call them up, the guy on the phone tells me to email to [email protected]. I emailed, no news since last thursday. Can I bring the amp to a local dealer for warranty even if I didn't buy it from them ?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I would go straight to the maker of the amp about that myself.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

These guys shouldnt be in business....period....has anybody reported them too the BBB..if that would do anything...send emails too there suppliers telling them how bad there customer service is....


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

zurn said:


> Damn, I wish I had seen this thread before ordering my amp from them. I received the amp and 2 hours later it died on me. I call them up, the guy on the phone tells me to email to [email protected]. I emailed, no news since last thursday. Can I bring the amp to a local dealer for warranty even if I didn't buy it from them ?


Definitely a manufactures issue. Should be a simple replacement deal. They should be on that one quick


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Definitely a manufactures issue. Should be a simple replacement deal. They should be on that one quick


I just sent an email to Vox Canada, I'll see how it goes...


----------

